# show me what you did to breed your reds



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

i don't know why everyone says that reds need to be dark before they breed. others who has breed their reds, tell me and include pictures what you did to breed your reds. I don't know how they are suppose to look like if i try to breed my reds.help! 
(this one time when they were digging the gravel no breeding happened. they r spinning around everyday) trying to breed in 40 gallon tank


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

do you even _try_ to research things before you ask these questions that you have every 5 minutes?


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

yea i do but it never works.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

You do know that there is a sticky and a link in the information section about the specifics of Nike's experience?


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello 
my p where breeding some weeks ago, 
i think now it was the add of some turf to my tank
it was for a lower ph-value but my p´s started breeding

after i take it out of my tank they act as normal


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

read the pinned threads man. These guys can tell you everything you want/need to know bout p's


----------

